# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  AMIGO, service and care humanoid robot, Tech United, Eindhoven University of Technology, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

AMIGO (Autonomous Mate for IntelliGent Operations)

Developer - Tech United

Home hage - techunited.nl/en/amigo

roboticopenplatform.org/wiki/AMIGO

SERGIO (Second Edition Robot for Generic Indoor Operations), service and care taking robot, successor of AMIGO

----------


## Airicist

AMIGO robot downloads its instructions from the RoboEarth internet ! 

 Uploaded on Feb 1, 2011




> During the RoboEarth workshop at the University of Technology in Eindhoven a group of engineers was able to make robot AMIGO download its own instructions from the internet!

----------


## Airicist

AMIGO's First Season 

 Uploaded on Oct 11, 2011




> A short movie about AMIGO's and his features and tricks.

----------


## Airicist

Amigo performing [email protected] General Purpose Service Robot Challenge 

Published on Sep 13, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Zorgrobot humanoid rescue home robot Amigo Robocup games 2013 Eindhoven (Robot Soccer Netherlands).

Published on Jul 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup 2014 AMIGO 3rd competition day 

Published on Jul 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

AMIGO performs tasks in new world model at Dutch Design Week 2014 

Published on Oct 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

German Open Finals - Texting your robot

Published on Apr 29, 2018




> "AMIGO, bring this guy a beer!", this is how AMIGO is notified through a mobile chat app to get a beer for one of the judges during the final and thereby Tech United claims the second place at the German Open 2018!

----------

